# Chains or straps?



## wyomedic (Nov 12, 2008)

I have to haul my tractor about five miles for a job. I was just wondering what everybody else uses, nylon straps or chains. for tieing down to the trailer. I like chains, but don't like the price. Nylon is cheaper, but.... I would everyones opinion, and tell me what you are using, pros and cons. Thank you


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Chains are the standard. A strap will not hold in a collision or other mishap.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

*Chains*

If the unthinkable happens, you need everything to stay on the trailer. If you hit a vehicle broadside and the tractor becomes a projectile you will loose MUCH more than a couple of bucks. You are liable and responsible for cargo securement. I work for a LTL freight company and in 10 years we have had 4 head on collisions, none were our fault but the unthinkable happens with great regularity.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Chains. When we took the tractor in to the dealer they were surprised at how well it was tied down. Would you beleive some people just throw them on there and put the parking brake on?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

When I got my first L&G tractor I was taking it to blow snow at my sisters house. I put it on the trailer and set the parking brake. When I was crossing a divided highway I gave the truck some gas and the tractor slid off the trailer in the middle of the road!! I was lucky no one was coming and I was going slow. I learn from my mistakes.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

For my small stuff I use strapes. TSC has 10,000 lb rated 3000 lb working load rated strapes for like $35. I use four point tie down plus one over the FEL and one over the hoe bucket. DOT inspector commented how well we tie stuff down. Still got red tagged for electric brakes not locking when they pulled the rip cord. :hide:


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

DOT reqiures the rating of the straps to be equal to the weight of freight.(in this case tractor) What I don't like is that straps loose strength because of UV light deterating the nylon webbing over time. The weight rating is when strap is new and will loose strength over time. In the previous post he is using a equivelant of 18,000 lbs of straps and all will likely not fail in an accident but when you need the strength it could, possibly, not have the strength required to keep freight in place. With chains the strength rating is the same today as 5 years from now, provided they are not allowed to corrode. It really is a personal preference, but the life you save could be yours. On my 4310 I use one chain and binder on the front and rear and is rated about 2x the weight of the tractor, by the time you buy 6 straps (as in the previous post) you will be at the same $and chains will last my lifetime


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree about the strapes loosing strength over time. I use chains on everything that weighs more than 5 ton.

In NY, if the equipment and attachments weigh more than 5 ton, it must have 4 point tie down plus one on every attachment AND not more than 10' apart AND I beleive it has to be with-in the first and last 3'

They consider FEL & backhoe as an attachment.

Flip over chain binder handles must be safty tied

The primary chains/binders must have combined working load rating greater than what total weight of machine is.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

What ever the choice, Make sure it is heavy enough!!!


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

*straps*

I use heavy duty OTR (3" wide ratchet straps) freight straps on my equipment. My rule is to use straps that are rated at 3X the weight of the machine. I use 2 in front and 2 in back to be sure it is secured.


----------

